# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Venta de Maiz avicola

## Dynsolcor

Venta por Kilo S/ 1.20
contacto: dynsolcorsac@gmail.com en caso de envío se agrega el consumo de transporte.     DSC_0149.jpgTemas similares: Revista Industria Avicola VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO PARA LA VENTA: AJONJOLÍ, YUCA, MAIZ AMARILLO, UÑA DE GATO... venta de maiz cabanita Revista Industria Avicola

----------

